

In 1947 Only 3% of Congressmen Became Lobbyists - pisarzp
http://priceonomics.com/the-rate-of-return-to-lobbying/

======
joeg8
Whenever I hear about corporate influence in Washington I think of Lawrence
Lessig's Ted Talk on the need for campaign finance reform:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/lawrence_lessig_we_the_people_and_t...](http://www.ted.com/talks/lawrence_lessig_we_the_people_and_the_republic_we_must_reclaim.html)

"Change the incentives and you change the behavior."

And the key point: SOLVABLE.

I hope people pick up on his point that regardless of what a person's top
priority might be, fixing this problem should be our first priority.

